# How high will it go



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Been watching the Peso to USD continue to rise. It is nice. 44.87 is the lowest rate I have seen. Will we ever see 50 again? Or will the dollar tank again. China has dropped some of our debt, but I don't think that has much to do with it, but then again I am a layman


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It was being discussed on the tv here in the uk yesterday and opinion was that the dollar wouldn't be allowed to raise much more before it starts to hurt US exporters. It's the ridiculously high peso that is the problem and they are so proud of it, even if it is making their exports nearly impossible.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> It was being discussed on the tv here in the uk yesterday and opinion was that the dollar wouldn't be allowed to raise much more before it starts to hurt US exporters. It's the ridiculously high peso that is the problem and they are so proud of it, even if it is making their exports nearly impossible.


There have been strong efforts to strengthen the peso per the BSP.

Even if the dollar doesn't strengthen the peso may be strengthened 

Though the broke PH govt may still need time to find the hidden wealth of the masses ...

Or the increasing remittances will negate any effort to reverse 

And in a related news, the private banks in Philippines have better asset to liquidity ratio ..maybe that's where the money BSP wants is hiding


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

simonsays said:


> There have been strong efforts to strengthen the peso per the BSP.
> 
> Even if the dollar doesn't strengthen the peso may be strengthened
> 
> ...


I follow the rates fairly closely. I believe the BSP starts to intervene when the rate hits 45. Here is a 2 year chart.

XE.com - USD/PHP Chart


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

No-one knows, otherwise they would be extremely rich and would not be pontificating about it in the media.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

metmanph said:


> No-one knows, otherwise they would be extremely rich and would not be pontificating about it in the media.


You're right............most people have no idea, and the few that might know are not going to tell.
I watch the forex values on several currencies, mainly just for kicks. But just last year the USD index was near 80, but for the last 12 months has been on an upward tear, last week nearing 100, which is the strongest the US dollar has been in a ling, long time.
It only makes sense that when the USD gets stronger, its worth more Php, more Yen, more Yuan, more Euro, etc.
I admit, I only watch it, there is so much I don't understand about it.
Many of us would love to see more Php for our USD.............I remember 2005, the peso was 56 to 1..............doubt we ever see that again.....too much manipulation.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I just did an exchange of Dollars for Peso's yesterday from Wells Fargo Bank in the US to a BPI account here in the Philippines and they gave me 46.12 peso's per dollar! Fifty is not far off...


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I just did an exchange of Dollars for Peso's yesterday from Wells Fargo Bank in the US to a BPI account here in the Philippines and they gave me 46.12 peso's per dollar! Fifty is not far off...


Wow....hard to believe they gave you 46.12............because last Thursday it barely made it to 45.01 before retreating to 44.80.

Maybe Wells Fargo made a mistake..........but I wouldn't expect that rate again.

Count your blessings..........


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

George6020 said:


> Wow....hard to believe they gave you 46.12............because last Thursday it barely made it to 45.01 before retreating to 44.80.
> 
> Maybe Wells Fargo made a mistake..........but I wouldn't expect that rate again.
> 
> Count your blessings..........



I can't figure out where Wells Fargo gets there exchange rates anyway because I always monitor the major sites on the internet to watch for a good time to make my exchange when the rates are a little higher and in my favor and Wells Fargo is always giving me a better rate than I am seeing on the internet.

Every exchange for the past six months, Wells Fargo has been consistently higher by about 3/4 to a full point...

But I still count my blessings...


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

All is good for you who are from the USA but us from Canada are taking a major hit. Right now we are getting 35-37 PHP, really sucks when having to bring in large amounts for the house building. Don't see any good changes in the near future.

Hindsight is always 20/20, should have changed the CAD to USD back a few years ago when they were basically at par

C'est la vie.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

JShannon said:


> All is good for you who are from the USA but us from Canada are taking a major hit. Right now we are getting 35-37 PHP, really sucks when having to bring in large amounts for the house building. Don't see any good changes in the near future.
> 
> Hindsight is always 20/20, should have changed the CAD to USD back a few years ago when they were basically at par
> 
> C'est la vie.




I am somewhat shocked at the declining rate of the CAD...every time I travel to Canada, the rates have always been par, dollar for dollar. Canada has always held their own as an economically stable country, so I was a little surprised to see the decline.

I hope it improves for you...building a house has enough challenges without having to deal with exchange rates.


----------

